# Aluminum top shaft



## darksider5 (Aug 29, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get aluminum top shafts for my associated B2/B3 transmission?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Hammad Ghuman or however you spell it used to have them but I don't know if they're in business anymore.


----------



## darksider5 (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't think they are in business anymore.I can't believe with all the GBX cars that nobody makes these anymore.


----------



## racer57 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have thought about making them. I may look into it more if there is a demand.


----------



## darksider5 (Aug 29, 2006)

You could put me down for about 6 of them.


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

Hope its for a stock or 13.5 motor, I watched several mod racers at the open wheel have to replace every gear in their trannys every 2 rounds, these were not alum gears or lightened out drives either. I don't use alum in my tranny in the interest of durability.....Just my $.02 :dude:


----------



## noony (Oct 17, 2004)

I have a titanium topshaft new in the package!


----------



## 1M (Sep 25, 2001)

Dustin, I'd be interested in a few.

Bob




racer57 said:


> I have thought about making them. I may look into it more if there is a demand.


----------



## cnyrcer (Jun 13, 2006)

1M said:


> Dustin, I'd be interested in a few.
> 
> Bob[/QUOTE
> 
> I would be interested in a couple also...


----------



## crash65734 (Jan 3, 2009)

*stleath trans*

those have a stleath trans dont they


----------



## darksider5 (Aug 29, 2006)

Yes it's the 2.40


----------

